# ياريت راي الخبراء في هي الخلطات



## dadyou (9 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت راكم يا اخوان في هي الخلطات
نسب قليلة
سائل تطهير الايدي
250جرام رباعي الامونيوم تركيز80%
5لتر ماء مقطر
*****************
صابون مطهر مثل ديتول صابون صلب
2لتر زيت زيتون او نباتي
125 جرام زيت صنوبر
200 جرام هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم (صودا كاوية)
125جرام رباعي الامونيوم تركيز80%


----------



## dadyou (11 يوليو 2013)

لايوجد اي تفاعل


----------

